# Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen



## prime caster 01 (5. März 2012)

hallo leuts


ich war ja wie bekant beim weitwerfen auf dem nordmarktsportfeld mit dirk und co 

so nun habe ich es ma mit geflochtender versucht um noch ein par meters mehr zu schafen und irgentwie haut der knoten der schlach schnur sowas von heftig durch das es einen meiner ringe zerstört hat:c und es reist irgen wie immer habe schon alle möglichen knoten versucht 

hat jemand von euch veleicht nin tp gibt das ne verjüngte geflochtende 


gruss tom :vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> hallo leuts
> 
> 
> ich war ja wie bekant beim weitwerfen auf dem nordmarktsportfeld mit dirk und co
> ...


 

Tom,#h

eine geflochtene Keule ist mir nicht bekannt.#c
Aber mittlerweile soll ein Duden erschienen sein.:m


----------



## prime caster 01 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

wo find ich den hi 





gruss tom


----------



## sunny (5. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

@j.Breithardt
Nicht schlecht :q.


Tom, hört sich ja merkwürdig an. Bist du dir sícher, dass der Ring nicht evtl. schon einen weg hatte und der Wurf ihm nur noch den Rest gegeben hat.

Verwendest du immer den selben Knoten, egal welche Schurkombi du nimmst (Mono zu Mono, Mono zu Geflecht oder Geflecht zu Geflecht)? 

Geflecht zu Geflecht verbinde ich mit dem doppelten Grinner und hatte noch nie Probs damit.

Ne sich verjüngende geflochtende Schnur kenne ich auch nicht, wäre aber der Brüller.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*



sunny schrieb:


> @j.Breithardt
> Nicht schlecht :q.
> 
> 
> ...





@ Sunny,#h

nicht unbedingt.Man kann ja wie in der Fliegenfischerei früher auch verschieden starke Schnüre miteinander verbinden.
Sind dann halt nicht knotenlos.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> *wo find ich den hi *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Tom,#h

glaube nicht,dass du den lesen wirst,sind zu wenig Bilder drin. :m


----------



## prime caster 01 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

ne ich glaube nicht das der ring schon einen wech hatte egal ich habe schon jedliche knoten getstet von mono auf geflecht (albright-knoten)das hält irgenwie überhopt nicht da hält der nurmale schlagschnurknoten ein bischen besser so drei würfe 

gruss tom


----------



## Tim1983 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Hi Tom,

machst Du denn genügend Windungen und feuchtest den Knoten vor dem zusammen ziehen an?


----------



## wulliw (5. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

moin tim.

auf das du mir die knoten am 2 .6 auch zeigst:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## prime caster 01 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

na du 

ja habe es genau so gemacht wie es auf dem bild dagestelt war


gruss tom


----------



## Gunnar. (5. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Hi Tom,


prime caster 01 schrieb:


> so nun habe ich es ma mit *geflochtender versucht* um noch ein par meters mehr zu schafen und irgentwie haut der knoten der schlach schnur sowas von heftig durch das es einen meiner ringe zerstört hat


 
Hab da grade ein Verständigungsproblem....

Du hast mit ( durchgehend) Geflecht geworfen? Und dazu ne Mono Schlagschnur??


----------



## Tim1983 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Hey Andi,

klar zeige ich sie Dir :vik: .

Tom, versuche doch mal ein paar mehr Windungen als auf den Bildern, bei mir halten die Knoten wie ne eins.


----------



## prime caster 01 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

ja genau so 400m geflochtene und so 20 m keule 



gruss tom


----------



## Gunnar. (5. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Ok , verstanden.....

Nur warum die Schlagschnur?


----------



## mirko. (5. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

würde mich auch interesieren ... 
welche gefochtene schnur habt ihr ?
und ich benutze jetzt auch keine schlagschur mit mono  und habe noch alle montagen ...


----------



## prime caster 01 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

ohne keulenschnur machste dir ales kaput wen du die rute richtig auflädst dan fehlt dir die dehnung und deine ruten brechen 


ich habe jetzt die berkley fireline tournament exceed auch zzum meerforellenangeln


gruss tom


----------



## Gunnar. (5. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Hi , 

Seid 18 Jahren in der Brandung.
16 davon mit Geflecht.
Angefangen mit ner 30 Fireline - momentan runter auf ne 17er spider dingsbums.
In all den Jahren noch nie Schlagschnur davor gehabt. Hab auch noch nie einen an der Brandung gesehen der sowas hatte.
Daher wunder ich mich grade über diese Zusammenstellung.
Gibts da Gründe für eine Mono-Schlagschnur? Evt. örtliche Bedingungen die mir nicht bekannt sind??
Nun bin ich neugierig geworden....


----------



## Gunnar. (5. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> *ohne keulenschnur machste dir ales kaput wen du die rute richtig auflädst dan fehlt dir die dehnung und deine ruten brechen *
> 
> 
> ich habe jetzt die berkley fireline tournament exceed auch zzum meerforellenangeln
> ...


 
Diese Erfahrungen kann ich weder nachvollziehen noch bestätigen.
Irgentwas machst du wohl anders oder hast andere Bedingungen.........


----------



## Tim1983 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Ich fische meine Geflochtene auch mit einer Mono-Schlagschnur, ich hab da einfach ein besseres Gefühl.
Gerade wenn Muschel/Kiesiegergrund usw. ist bilde ich mir ein das der Abrieb der Monoschnur besser hält als der von der Geflochtenen.
Das ist aber auch nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Gunnar. (5. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Hi Tim,

Deine "Einbildung" ist garnicht so falsch. Das ne Mono abriebfester ist - ist ja bekannt. Wenn das Angelrevier Muschelbänke aufweist ist eine Monoschnur schon mal nicht falsches.
Allerdings würde ich in dem Fall zu durchgehend Mono greifen.


----------



## Tim1983 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Hi Gunnar,

ja da ist was dran mit der durchgehenden Mono, aber dafür habe ich ja noch eine Ersatzspule #6 , bzw. Keulenschnur. 
Sobald aber meine neuen Ersatzspulen da sind kommt da eine durchgehende Mono rauf.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Hi Gunnar,
> 
> ja da ist was dran mit der durchgehenden Mono, aber dafür habe ich ja noch eine Ersatzspule #6 , bzw. Keulenschnur.
> *Sobald aber meine neuen Ersatzspulen da sind* kommt da eine durchgehende Mono rauf.


 
Ja Tim sobald.#6 Das kann aber noch dauern, du wolltest die ja schon vor monaten kaufen. Ich habe mein schon fast ein Monat :q. Ich hatte dir ja gesagt wann ich bestellt habe hättest ja nur ein Wort sagen müssen.

Zur Geflochtener Schlagschnur Also ich hatte mit dem Albirght-knoten hatte ich nur probleme, vllt lag es auch an der Fireline aber das weiss ich nicht. Jetzt verwende ich den Schlagschnurknoten und ich habe auch eine Andere Schlagschnur eine 23er Power Pro und damit habe ich keine Probleme.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Dingsens (6. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Moin all,

ich benutze eigentlich auch schon seit Jahren sogenannte Tapertips als Schlagschnur vor der Geflochtenen.
Fühlt sich für mich "gesünder" an am Finger beim Wurf und schont die Schnur besser vor Abrieb.
Außerdem empfinde ich die puffernde Eigenschaft der Mono als recht angenehm im Drill.
Verwende ausschließlich den Albrightknoten und hatte bisher weder Probleme mit Abrissen oder beim Wurf. Ich binde ihn auch immer mit sehr vielen Windungen,welche den Knoten zwar länger,aber dafür "gleitfreudiger" machen.
Vorteil der Tapertips ist natürlich,dass sie sich von 57 auf 28 verjüngen. Dadurch wird der Knoten auch nicht so dick.
Probier die mal aus Tom,ich bin seit Jahren zufrieden damit.

Grüße aus HRO...


----------



## basslawine (6. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Moin,

durchgehende Schnüre mögen für standard Überkopfwürfe und mäßige Bleigewichte ok sein.
Tom wirft allerdings mit richtig Schmackes, da geht ohne schlagschnur nix.

Wer erzählt eine der heutigen Brandungsrute (WG -200g) richtig aufzuladen und dann behauptet bei ner durchgehenden .17 Fireline keine Abrisse zu haben, hat die Rute dann wohl doch nicht aufgeladen.

Wurfgewicht in oz x 10 = tragkraft Schlagschnur in lbs

Alles andere ist ( das sage ich jetzt einfach mal so kategorisch) unverantwortlich, gefährlich und widerspricht langjährigen Erfahrungswerten von zigtausenden von Brandungsanglern.
Ausser man möchte die 150g-Kralle aus dem schädel eines Passanten friemeln (Tip: nach hinten raus soll einfacher gehen!).


----------



## Boedchen (6. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Morscheeee....
So, ich fische nun seit einem Jahr Geflecht/ Geflecht , 
Als Hauptschnur habe ich 17 fire und 14 sniper.
Habe ich 3 Jahre OHNE schlagschnur gefischt, aber nach einem NettenTag an dem Strand mit ein paar richtig guten Anglern, die mir sehr viele Tips und Kniffe gegeben hatten blieb mein Blei im wahrsten Sinne einfach liegen beim wurf. Also fing ich an Geflecht / Geflecht zu fischen.
nun habe ich ca.8m 0.3 Fireline als Schlagschnur, hierfür giebt es einen Speziellen Knoten , den kann man sich bei Fehmarntackle / Danny Hrubesch oder mir Zeigen lassen. (ICH KANN NICHT ZEICHNEN  ^^) wird aber sicherlich noch mehr geben die ihn können , aber ich nicht kenne ^^
Der Knoten schaut aus wie eine Minni Pyramite welche wirklich durch die Ringe durchschiesst. Habe damit noch nie Probleme gehabt, selbst das lästige Kraut Problem ( aufsammeln mit dem Knoten) ist fast garnicht vorhanden.


----------



## sunny (6. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Hat der Knoten denn keinen Namen? Dann könnt man ja mal bei  google nachluschern|supergri


----------



## kerasounta (6. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Also bei aller Liebe mancher zu geflochtenen...

ich habe die besten Gelochtenen geworfen und hatte immer abrisse..

für mich kommt nur mono mit min.  High End 50mm Schlagschnur oder normaler 60-70mm Scchlagschnur in Frage..

da mein Wurfstil voll auf die Schnur geht...:r

Bei Schlagschnur hatte ih bis jetzt nur einen Abriss...:m

Mono ohne Schlagschnur schon zig Abrisse und Polyfile verhedert sich bei mir oder reißt ab...|kopfkrat

Keulenschnur is auch ne Alternative, wenn auch teurer hat man meist keine Probleme..

Für weiteste würfe ist aber ne Schlagschnur und ne dünne Hauptschnur wohl am besten geeignet


----------



## Boedchen (6. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*



sunny schrieb:


> Hat der Knoten denn keinen Namen? Dann könnt man ja mal bei  google nachluschern|supergri



Ja hat er : Dannys Knoten ^^ Nun viel spass bein go..l
(habe doch oben geschrieben es giebt ihn NICHT, oder zumindestens nicht so ) 

Wenn ich mal Schlagschnur Mono nehme dann die von Daiwa, Daiwa Tournament Tapered Shock Leader, 0,33 auf 0.8 

Wenn mann nun genau Hinschaut wird mann auch feststellen warum ich von meinen geliebten "Harten" Angeln auf Parabolische gewechselt habe


----------



## sunny (6. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Ja hat er : Dannys Knoten ^^ Nun viel spass bein go..l
> (habe doch oben geschrieben es giebt ihn NICHT, oder zumindestens nicht so )



Du hast geschrieben, das man den sich bei Danny, Fehmarntackle oder dir zeigen lassen kann, nicht das es den nicht gibt. Dann habe ich das wohl falsch interpretiert .


----------



## Boedchen (6. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*



sunny schrieb:


> Du hast geschrieben, das man den sich bei Danny, Fehmarntackle oder dir zeigen lassen kann, nicht das es den nicht gibt. Dann habe ich das wohl falsch interpretiert .



Jo.. aber zum glück sind wir in der Lage miteinander darüber zu sprechen


----------



## kerasounta (6. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Ja hat er : Dannys Knoten ^^ Nun viel spass bein go..l
> (habe doch oben geschrieben es giebt ihn NICHT, oder zumindestens nicht so )
> 
> Wenn ich mal Schlagschnur Mono nehme dann die von Daiwa, Daiwa Tournament Tapered Shock Leader, 0,33 auf 0.8
> ...



Denke eine parabolische BR Rute lege ih mir auch zu..ist Köderschonender und auch Armschonender am Ende des Tages...

Abrisse sind da niht so häufig denke ich....

ausserdem meintest du ja das die Cormoran Competition X ein absolutes Biest ist beim Wurf...

wieso nicht...man wird ja nicht jünger... das volle Pulle rauskloppen von ner Eisenpeitsche ist ja irgendwann nicht mehr das Non Plus Ultra...

man wird ruhiger |bigeyes

Gruß Aki


----------



## degl (6. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Aki,

du bist auf nem guten Weg................

Auch ich bevorzuge Geflechtschnur als Schlagschnur(0,35er), nicht das ich irgendwie größere Vorteile darin sehe..........nein ich fühl mich beim Wurf damit einfach auf der "sicheren Seite".......vor allem, seit dem ich beim Abwurf 2 X Schnurbruch mit meiner 0,17er PowerPro hatte.........deshalb die 0,35er Geflecht davor und jut is#6

Und den Albrigth-Knoten binde ich dann mit 15 Windungen......das hält....bisher jedenfalls

gruß degl


----------



## prime caster 01 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

also ich glaube wen ich mir ne geflochtende keulenschnur zb 0,40 dan würde ich meine rute durchbrechen weil den druck eifach zu groß ist (es fehlt die dehnung) und daduch get ales auf die rute

nu kommt es aberdrauf an wie fiel gram man wirft was füne rute man hat ich sach ma so wen jemand mit 100g und ne weiche rute zb  Cormoran Competition X  dan würde ich sargen es hält da die rute und die weiche das sehr gut verträgt 

so ich habe ne 0,60 keulenschnur und ne 0,12 haubschnur ich weiß aber immer noch nicht was ich falsch gemacht habe (ale knoten versucht die ich und mein freund der nin angelladen hat kennen)


gruss tom


----------



## carpjunkie (6. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Darf ich mich kurz einmischen?
Als ich noch in der brandung gefischt habe
Gabs da immer 3 schnurtypen für mich;

Normale monofile keulenschnur, ne Keule mit monofiler hauptschnur deren Farbe alle 25 oder 50 Meter gewechselt hat

Monofile schlagschnur mit 12 oder 14er Geflecht

Und ne durchgehende 45 mono bei starken krautgang damit das kraut bis zur Montage durch rutscht und nicht am schlagschnur Knoten hängen bleibt! 
Knoten ist immer der albright gewesen


----------



## prime caster 01 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

ja so enlich mach ich das auch für nurmal angeln 0,60 auf 0,26 verjüngte keule für sturm und steine is 0,60 auf 0.40 keule verjüngte


gruss tom


----------



## Boedchen (7. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Prime Caster, das schöne bei unserem Hobby ist doch das jeder anders Fischt, jeder andere Techniken hat ect.
Ich Fische die Competition X und mein "Normales" Wurfgewicht liegt bei 180gr.
Ich habe vor den Competition die Quantm Energy Surf gefischt, bzw fische ich immer noch. Und ich lehne mich mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und sage mal das ich den ein oder anderen der Richtig guten Brandungsangler habe werfen lassen und die Rute ist noch ganz 
Wenn du "Angst" hast das deine Rute Zerbricht kaufe dir lieber günstigere die die auf gut Deutsch gesagt schei..s egal sind , wie ich lesen durfte wirfst du schon recht gut, aber was meinst du wie du erst wirfst wenn du die "Angst" abgelegt hast und wirklich mal versuchst deine Rute mit dem wurf durchzubrechen.
Kann sie das nicht ist es eindeutig kene Brandungsrute und darf sich nicht so nennen 

In MEINEN Augen ( Pers. Meinung) laufen viel zu viele ( nicht du bist gemeint) mit zu teuren Ruten am Strand rum , bzw liegen sie in der anschaffung so hoch das mega auf die Rute geachtet wird. Ich denke wenn jemand so fischt wird jeder dem die rute 2 rangig ist weiter werfen da es sich garnicht den Kopf macht ob sie kaputt gehen könnte.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Prime Caster, das schöne bei unserem Hobby ist doch das jeder anders Fischt, jeder andere Techniken hat ect.
> Ich Fische die Competition X und mein "Normales" Wurfgewicht liegt bei 180gr.
> Ich habe vor den Competition die Quantm Energy Surf gefischt, bzw fische ich immer noch. Und ich lehne mich mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und sage mal das ich den ein oder anderen der Richtig guten Brandungsangler habe werfen lassen und die Rute ist noch ganz
> Wenn du "Angst" hast das deine Rute Zerbricht kaufe dir lieber günstigere die die auf gut Deutsch gesagt schei..s egal sind , wie ich lesen durfte wirfst du schon recht gut, *aber was meinst du wie du erst wirfst wenn du die "Angst" abgelegt hast und wirklich mal versuchst deine Rute mit dem wurf durchzubrechen.*
> ...



da ist wohl was wahres dran #6


----------



## prime caster 01 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

also meine freunde und besoders dirk sagen das das die 3 teiliegen brandungsruten auf jeden val nicht lange durchhalten 


gruss tom


----------



## Gunnar. (7. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Also bei dieser Aussage gehe ich doch glatt mal bei deinen Freunden von einem gewissen Defizieht an Erfahrungen aus.


----------



## Boedchen (7. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Also bei dieser Aussage gehe ich doch glatt mal bei deinen Freunden von einem gewissen Defizieht an Erfahrungen aus.



Ich denke er meint Abu, also HUST Defizit dann wohl ehr nein, aber ich kenne auch Dirk seine einstellung und er hat schon recht wenn er schreibt das die 2 teiligen besser sind, aber länger halten halte ich für ein Gerücht oder?


----------



## Gunnar. (7. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*



> ......aber länger halten halte ich für ein Gerücht oder?


 
Auf das länger halten bezieht sich meine Bemerkung........

Tja ob die 2teiligen nun besser sind als die 3er ?? Ich kenn ja die gleiche Disskusion von der Karpfenangelei her...... da gibts die selbe ellenlange Diskussion.
Mein pers. Fazit: 2teilige sind von der Theorie her besser. Theorie daher das man dieses "bessere" in der Praxis zu 99% nicht erreicht.
Wer von uns lastet denn die Rute in ihren Eigenschaften zu 100% aus?? Das Quentchen welches die 2teilige besser ist ( wenn überhaupt) kommt in der Praxis n.m.M. äußerst selten zum tragen. Einfacher gesagt : Ich bemerke das "bessere" in der Praxis nicht. Also nichts definitiv nachweißbares.....
Alles andere ist für mich rein subjektives Empfinden. Nicht weiter schlimm - jeder so wie er möchte...


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> also meine freunde und besoders dirk sagen das das die 3 teiliegen brandungsruten auf jeden val nicht lange durchhalten
> 
> 
> gruss tom



ich habe 6 dreiteilige ruten für die brandung, drei davon sind jetzt 15 jahre alt, aber immer noch gut


----------



## prime caster 01 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

is ja auch egal oder ich werde es versuchen bis es hält mit der schnur und dan werde ich berichten 


gruss tom


----------



## Mustang450 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

hi zusammen,

ich habe 3 verschiedene BR-Ruten, 1 x eine 15 jahre alte Moritz Hausmarke(glas 3,90) 1x noname Kohle und jetzt neu Penn Overseas Pro 4,20  Tombola Gewinn.

Ich habe mal versucht, auf geflochtene umzusteigen, um mal weiter raus zukommen,  ganz ehrlich auch bei vollem Einsatz
( falle vom Vorschwung fast in Bach) komme ich wohl nicht weiter 
als bis ca 90-95 meter "geschätzt" kann auch weniger sein.
Was ich häufiger hatte, Bruch beim Wurf, kopft eingezogen und 1 meter neben mir knallen 190gr. in den Sand.
 Auch zeigten die Endringe bei häufigeren Gebrauch Einkerbungen.
Bin jetzt wieder bei Mono 45er und verzichte auf evtl. 10m mehr.

Mag vielleicht an meiner Technik liegen, Überkopf mit Ablage oder auch gependelt, aber Megaweiten erreiche ich nie.

Bin aber immer noch für Tips offen

gruss
Didi


----------



## Boedchen (8. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Hallo Didi, Geflochtene ist KEIN MUSS, es giebt sehr viele die lieber mit Mono fischen , warum auch nicht?
Weiter werfen, ja das ist son heisses Thema. Wenn du das wirklich willst bleibt dir nur dich mal an ein paar Branungsverückte zu wenden die sich ggf. Rute/ ROLLE / Wurfstil anschauen. 
Mir hat mal ein sehr weiser Mann gesagt:
Finde erst mal DEINE Technik, werfe sauber und du wirst weiter kommen. Und was soll ich sagen? er hatte recht


----------



## Norbi (9. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Moin Moin,@Boedchen,der Mann würde aber auch sagen das ne 45iger zu Dick ist,und ne 0,35iger vorschlangen,natürlich mit der passenden Schlagschnur:m


----------



## Boedchen (11. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*



Norbi schrieb:


> Moin Moin,@Boedchen,der Mann würde aber auch sagen das ne 45iger zu Dick ist,und ne 0,35iger vorschlangen,natürlich mit der passenden Schlagschnur:m



Joar, unter umständen, aber ich kenne genug die mit 0,45 losziehen und garnicht sooo schlecht werfen 
Manche 45ger ist ja teilweise besser im absprung wie manch 35ger und umgedreht 
Aber sicherlich hast du mit deiner Aussage recht.


----------



## Gunnar. (11. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Nabend,

Generell ..
Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich wieviele davon ausgehen das man mit Geflecht automatisch weiter würft. Mind. gleich 50m....
Die Realität sieht anders aus.......


----------



## degl (11. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Generell ..
> Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich wieviele davon ausgehen das man mit Geflecht automatisch weiter würft. Mind. gleich 50m....
> Die Realität sieht anders aus.......



Ganz anders............

Mehr wie 10% konnte ich noch nicht beobachten..

Bei identischer Rute und Rolle

gruß degl


----------



## Gunnar. (11. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Nabend,

10%? 
Jepp , das kommt bei mir auch so hin.


----------



## prime caster 01 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

jap find ich auch und dan hat man ja auch noch mehr velbisse als mit mono



gruss tom


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> 10%?
> Jepp , das kommt bei mir auch so hin.


 
Meiner Erfahrung nach eher noch weniger... 



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> jap find ich auch und dan hat man ja auch noch mehr velbisse als mit mono
> 
> gruss tom


 
Ja, ist so, diese Fehlbisse könnten aber bei Monofiler allerdings auch nicht gesehen werden, weil die eventuell durch die Dehnung geschluckt werden...

Einzig alleine die Bisserkennung, die ist wirklich genial.

Ich habe Geflecht getetstet und sie wieder in die Verbannung geschickt, kommt mir beim Brandungsangeln nicht mehr auf die Rolle.


----------



## degl (12. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach eher noch weniger...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und über Wurfweiten macht er sich auch keine Gedanken..............der "Weitwerfer".......

gruß degl


----------



## sunny (12. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> 10%?
> Jepp , das kommt bei mir auch so hin.



Wenn man sich die Schamhaaare abrasiert, kommt man nen mm tiefer rein. Das sind bei manchen auch 10%.

Das haste jetzt aber nicht gemeint oder? :q


----------



## kerasounta (12. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*



sunny schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Schamhaaare abrasiert, kommt man nen mm tiefer rein. Das sind bei manchen auch 10%.
> 
> Das haste jetzt aber nicht gemeint oder? :q



:q

neee..

das sind Die mit den kurzen Ruten :m

wir Brandungsangler haben doch nur die Langen Ruten im Einsatz #6

Gruss Aki


----------



## sunny (12. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Wusste ich es doch, dass ich da was durcheinander gebracht habe :q.


----------



## Gunnar. (12. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*



sunny schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Schamhaaare abrasiert, kommt man nen mm tiefer rein. Das sind bei manchen auch 10%.
> 
> Das haste jetzt aber nicht gemeint oder? :q


 
Welche Schamhaare!|kopfkrat:q


----------



## sunny (12. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Keine Schamhaare und ne lange Rute. Ausgezeichnete Kombi :q#6.


----------



## Gunnar. (12. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Oha , da schreibt der Kenner!


----------



## Boedchen (12. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Wie watt? Schamhaare? Hallooo??? bei einigen ein muss da sie bei extremer Ausbreitung die doch so begehrten Klabusterbeeren beherbergen . *DUCK*


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*



degl schrieb:


> Und über Wurfweiten macht er sich auch keine Gedanken..............der "Weitwerfer".......
> 
> gruß degl


 

Ja, wird alles überbewertet, die paar Meter kann man das Blei auch übers Wasser tragen.... Dänemark ist ja sooo nah.:m


----------



## prime caster 01 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

hi hi hi lol  ich sach ma so beim angeln sind die 10 prozent die man weiter wirft egal aber bei anderren sachen kans endscheident sein 

gruss tom


----------



## Gunnar. (14. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Nabend.

10% inner Brandung egal??
 Ok du wirfts so weit wie du kannst und landest auf den letzten drittel der Sandbank - ich werf 10% weiter und meine Montage landet hinter der Sandbank in der Rinne. Dann siehste was egel ist..... manchmal ist jeder Meter weiter o. weniger die Ursache für Erfolg oder Misserfolg.
Die 10% *können* die Entscheidung sein...


----------



## prime caster 01 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

ja ok hast ja recht 




gruss tom


----------



## Sebastian G (14. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

he tom,

hast die pn gelesen???

gruß sebastian


----------



## Klaus S. (15. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend.
> 
> 10% inner Brandung egal??
> Ok du wirfts so weit wie du kannst und landest auf den letzten drittel der Sandbank - ich werf 10% weiter und meine Montage landet hinter der Sandbank in der Rinne. Dann siehste was egel ist..... manchmal ist jeder Meter weiter o. weniger die Ursache für Erfolg oder Misserfolg.
> Die 10% *können* die Entscheidung sein...



Und ich zieh dann die Platten von der Sandbank und die Rinne ist leer da die Dorsche noch nicht unter Land sind :q

Wer weit werfen kann fängt eher und damit meistens mehr (natürlich nicht immer). Oftmals wird der Fisch auch überworfen... #h


----------



## DxcDxrsch (15. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

es gibt genug strände und stellen an denen gezielte (oftmals überraschend kurze) Würfe das Mittel zum erfolg sind und eben nicht die möglichst weiten. sicherlich KANN es auch mal entscheidend sein... aber ich glaub wichtiger is die erfahrung im bezug auf struktur und eigenart des strandes... 
dein argument das man mit den 10% mehr ja die 2. rinne erreichen könnte is ja eben total davon abhängig wie der strand und die struktur aussieht. 
aber es sicherlich festzuhalten das man mit 10% mehr wurfweite flexibler ist in der platzierung des köders. 
geht man davon aus das man bei maximal 5° abweichung nach links und rechts in bezug auf genau gerade auswerfen ^^ 100 meter weit wirft heißt das ja eine befischbare fläche von rund 218 m². 
wirft man jetzt 110m, erweitert sich die fläche auf 263m², was ja deutlich mehr ist als eine erhöhung von 10% ;-) 
vielleicht liegt da der hund begraben 


ps.: ja ich weiß es gäbe überschneidungen wenn man einfach nach links und rechts geht und dann wirft, aber man kann ja nich alles beachten


----------



## Gunnar. (15. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Nabend,


> dein argument das man mit den 10% mehr ja die 2. rinne erreichen könnte is ja eben total davon abhängig wie der strand und die struktur aussieht.
> aber es sicherlich festzuhalten das man mit 10% mehr wurfweite flexibler ist in der platzierung des köders.


 
Das nenn ich mal ne Zusammenfassung des "10% Problems".
Es ist gut wenn einem die 10% zu Verfügung stehen. Idealerweise mit dem Zusammenhang der Kennnis der jewaligen örtlichen Begebenheiten so das man weiß wo bzw. wie weit mal werfen sollte / könnte.


----------



## kerasounta (15. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Abgesehen davon das ich geflochtene nicht angle und auch nicht mag..
ih persönlich sehe das System mit einer geflochtene sehr viel anfälliger für verhedern und Perücken..Abrisse ebenso..

bei starkem und böigem Wind ist ne geflochtene ein albtraum..

ich habe immer Abrisse und auch früher schon verhedern innerhalb der ringe..
ich bleibe bei mono...und da smit der Wurfweite ist denke ich nicht immer der Fall..

eine gute Mono wie die Turnierschnüre in 28mm und vorne ne Schlagschnur dran..werfen genau so weit..
kommt natürlich auch auf die Ringe der Brandungsrute an ....für was sie geeignet sind


----------



## Gunnar. (15. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

Na wenn du kein Geflecht magst , ok - bei den schlechten Erfahrungen die du hast ist das nicht weiter verwunderlich.

Perücken , Abrisse - Tüdderkram , das hat nachvollziehbare Ursachen.
Aber deinen Alptraum bei starken /böhigen Wind - das versteh ich nun nicht. Wo liegt da bei dir das Problem?


----------



## prime caster 01 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

jo habe pn gelesen hat sich aber erledigt da ich einfach ne schlechte geflochtende genomen habe wobei ich weiß nicht op weil normalpreiß der ist 50 euro 280m das ja eigentlich teuer und da muss doch qualie drin stecken oder 


gruss tom


----------



## Sebastian G (15. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

also bei 50 euronen eine schlechte schnur????kann ich mir kaum vorstellen!!ich würd damit zu meinem dealer laufen und dann mein geld oder ein anderes angebot verlangen!ist die schnur denn irgendwo oder am knoten gerissen??

gruß sebastian


----------



## prime caster 01 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*

unterschidlich meistens aber irgenwo 





gruss tom


----------



## Hunter79 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Geflochtende in der brandung und beim weit werfen*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> unterschidlich meistens aber irgenwo
> 
> gruss tom




Moin Tom, hast du deine Ringe mal kontrolliert?

Ich hatte das Problem auch mal beim Aal angeln mit Geflecht an der Elbe.

Und da hatte ein Rutenring einen Riss.

Gruß Björn


----------

